# 2 filters one tank, how to place?



## jan3sobieski (Feb 11, 2015)

I think my question in the "new members" area was overlooked since that's not what that section is for.

I'm starting a new tank and I'll be running two AC70's in there. The plastic cutouts would allow me to have the two filters next to each other on left side, or i can have one on the left side of the tank and the other on the right side. What's better? Wouldn't having both of them next to each other be more beneficial to create one current instead of creating two opposite currents if they're on two sides of the tank? Am I over thinking this?


----------



## Yorg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi jan3sobieski:

No, you're certainly not overthinking this; it's a perfectly legitimate question. Placing them on opposite sides would pretty much eliminate the possibility of a 'dead zone' forming in the tank and give you optimal circulation. If you put them next to each other they will likely waste a lot of time refiltering each other's filtered water. 

-Yorg



jan3sobieski said:


> I think my question in the "new members" area was overlooked since that's not what that section is for.
> 
> I'm starting a new tank and I'll be running two AC70's in there. The plastic cutouts would allow me to have the two filters next to each other on left side, or i can have one on the left side of the tank and the other on the right side. What's better? Wouldn't having both of them next to each other be more beneficial to create one current instead of creating two opposite currents if they're on two sides of the tank? Am I over thinking this?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Yorg is right. Opposite ends is best. I have a 55g with a filter on one end and one in the middle. There is a marked difference in the filtration. I am waiting on a filter from a memeber here. It will put on the opposite end for sure.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

If they filtered less water than the tank and you had two, would they work. So if you had a 55 gallon tank and had a 30 on either end would that filtration be as good or better than having one 55 in one place? Due to what you mentioned about not having dead zones?


----------



## Yorg (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, I think if you had two filters rated for 30 gallon tanks, one one each side of a 55g, you'd have plenty of filtration and probably no dead zone in the middle. 



kalyke said:


> If they filtered less water than the tank and you had two, would they work. So if you had a 55 gallon tank and had a 30 on either end would that filtration be as good or better than having one 55 in one place? Due to what you mentioned about not having dead zones?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have read on this forum that is is best to have twice the amount of filtration as you have tank. After experiencing a mess with the substrate in my 55, I a m trying to go with twice the filter amount.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, I know you should over filter. I have a 55 gallon on my 29. I think it is 80%. That's the last I heard. If a filter is rated for a certain tank size, that is the max and it won't do a great job. You should go up about 20-30% like if you have a 40 gallon tank, you need a 60 gallon rated filter. I am thinking not with fry though. You want gentle filtration that won't toss little baby fish around.


----------

